# baby powder?!



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

At times, like these, when its SO hot outside and SOSO humid, the dogs go outside to potty or on our walks, and the come home SMELLY!
I like to get some gentle baby powder and rub it in my hands then massage them w/ a light dusting. Is this ok to do? Or am I doing harm? I dont do it often, maybe once a week or week and 1/2.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I think I would probably use cornstarch if anything. 

If they are coming home smelly they probably need a bath or at least a lemon rinse or a vinegar rinse after long walks to remove smells and allergens and freshen up the dogs.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

If the powder contains TALC, yes it is harmful and can cause inhalation allergies. Cornstarch or rice powder is a much better alternative


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree. I remember when my DS was a baby they nixed the baby powder (how ironic) worrying about inhalation issues and said a little cornstarch if needed. I will often bring Tyler home these days and put him in a sink with just about 3 inches of water and wash his privates and paws to get any smells out. Then I just towel dry a little, leave the towel on the floor for him to play on and voila no stinkies.


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

thanks girls! I know alot of baby powders do NOT containe Talc anymore! =)


----------

